# Angron Primarch Of The World Eaters



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

*Angron Primarch Of The World Eaters*
Forge World miniature, Masters6-level, NMM. Vote on *CMON*.
*Post on MadFly-Art*.
*Post on Facebook*.
Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky

















































Comments and votes are welcome


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

How many hours did you sink into that wonderful piece of resin? Looks great!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Great work on that model but I'm a little curious as to why the World Eaters Primach is killing World Eaters marines. Not that something like that wasn't possible.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm assuming it's portraying him at Isstvan III.

Also, another fantastic piece man!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

SwedeMarine said:


> Great work on that model but I'm a little curious as to why the World Eaters Primach is killing World Eaters marines. Not that something like that wasn't possible.


The blokes as mad as a box of frogs, that's why :laugh:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

SwedeMarine said:


> Great work on that model but I'm a little curious as to why the World Eaters Primach is killing World Eaters marines. Not that something like that wasn't possible.


Ask FW, they did it first. 

But you can always assume they were loyalist World Eaters.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Great work, as to him killing his own men, that is what happens when someone does a silent cart around a primarch and doesn't own up!


----------

